# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Wątroba wyniki, problem : POMOCY

## siwy989

Witam !!!

Mam na imie Radek i i mam 19 lat. Gdy miałem 5 lat przeszedlem żółtaczke pokarmowa (A) spedziłem wtedy jakies 2 tygodnie w szpitalu. W pożnieszym czasie 10-12 lat wykryto umie Helicobacte Pylri. Przez kilka lat nie miewalem czesto biegunek (sporadycznie byly ). Przejdzmy jednak do mojego problemu.
Otoż od jakiegos tygodnia mam problemy z przewodem pokarmowym. Opisze swoj problem:
-mam gazy
- burczenie w brzuchu 
-rozwolienie (kolor jasno brązowy)
-bol w nadbrzuszu po prawej stronie czasami po lewej
-dziwny osad na jezyku (kolor bialy)

Poszedem do lekarza i zlecil mi proby watrobowe i ogolne badanie.Oto wyniki badan

Rozmaz krwi obwodowej:

-granulocyt seg 30
-kwasochlonne 20
-zasadochlonne 1
-limfocyt 41
-monocyt 8
-OB2

Morfologia:
WBC 9,7
RBC5.15
HGB 15.1g/l
HCT 44,1%
MCVc 85,6fl
MCH 29,3
MCHC 34,2g/dl
PLT 185
LYM % 28,5%
MXD% +33,9%
NEUT% -37,6%
LYM# 2,8
MXD# +3,3
Neut# 3,6
RDW 13%
PDW 15,1fl
MPV 11,5fl
P-LCR 38,6%

Próby wątrobowe

Tbil 0,3
AST 75 HI (niestety podwyzszone)
ALT 169 HI (rowzniez bardzo wysoki)
CRP ujemne

Więc moje pytnie brzmi co może mi dolegac? Lekarz zlecil badanie na lambrie i ponowne wykonanie prób. Jednak ja sie boje , że to cos powaznego. Czy może mi dolegać marskość wątroby? Pale papierosy, sporadycznie alkohol (1 na 2 miesiace w malych iloscich). Prosze o odpowiedz z góry dziekuje i pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

Najbardziej niepokojące w wynikach Twoich badań jest zwiększenie poziomu enzymów wątrobowych. Skłania to do poszukiwania przyczyn Twoich dolegliwości w wątrobie. Nie musisz martwić się o marskość wątroby - w Twoim wieku jest prawdziwą rzadkością, poza tym w przypadku marskości, a także nadużywania alkoholu poziom AST jest zwykle większy od ALT - u Ciebie jest odwrotnie. Tego rodzaju wynik i dolegliwości mogą mieć związek z wirusowym zapaleniem wątroby, zapaleniem autoimmunologicznym, nietolerancją glutenu, uszkodzeniem wątroby przez toksyny, a także leki (np nadużywany paracetamol) oraz inne sytuacje, np. choroby tarczycy czy też bardzo duży wysiłek fizyczny. Wskazane więc jest powtórzenie badań i ewentualnie przy utrzymującym się podwyższeniem AST i ALT dalsza diagnostyka, np. oznaczenie antygenów wzw.
Pozdrawiam

----------

